# Voiam sa vedem...



## Jon in FL

I'm having a little "tense" trouble with this sentence:

Eram tineri si voiam sa vedem cat mai mult.

I know _vom sa vedem..._ means:  We _will_ see...

But what does _voiam sa vedem_ mean? My guess:  We were young and _we saw_ alot???

But wouldn't saw be _vedeam or am vazut_?

Multumesc!


----------



## Trisia

Ow. Wait a teensy bit.

"vom să vedem" does not exist _ We will see_ is _vom vedea_.

voiam să vedem = we wanted to see
└→ a voi = a vrea = _to want_

vedeam = something along the lines of "I/we were seeing" or "I/we saw"
am văzut = I/we saw


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Just remember that the subjunctive (conjunctive) present replaces the infinitive. The subjunctive agrees with the person; in this case it agrees with "noi" (1st pl).

_Voiam să vedem_ _(=a vedea)_ = _We wanted to see_.


----------



## mikey21

One thing I would like to add.

"voi" the pronoun is read as it is, short "i"

"a voi" the vb is read like "a vo*í*" (the accent falls on the "i" so read it with a long "i")..like "vo*ii*"


----------

